# Emachine W3050



## IrishSkyline (Mar 4, 2005)

I reformatted to Win XP Pro from Home, but I dont have the modem drivers. Does anyone know What drivers I need. 

this is the modem

56K ITU v.92 ready Fax/Modem


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

Is windows not recognizing it or what... in know windows XP should come with drive support so you don't have to go out and hunt for it...


----------



## Duckster1 (Nov 22, 2003)

Go here: 
http://www.e4allinc.info/dir1/motherboards/socketa/k7mnf-64_downloads.htm
This is a K7MNF-64 board!
You could down load Everest home edition
http://www.lavalys.com/products/download.php?pid=1&lang=en
its free and can ID your modem, who made it, ect!
The first site doesnt show any modems only Lan drivers!
This site: http://parts.emachines.com/emachines/sys_lookup.asp
Shows a modem MODEM,FAX CONX RSLG V.92 56K 56P
Looks like a Conexant, you will need to know what chip was used!
http://www.conexant.com/support/md_driverdownload.jsp


----------



## b14ck0u7 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Omg..*

OMG. I just bought this emacine last night. And then when I went to boot up thismorning after only being on it for 3 hours last night. The Ge4orce 4 that comes with it. I think it fried. Because now I get no screen what so ever. I tryed putting in a PNY graphics card but I still could not get anyscreen to come up... Any suggestions.... Note.. This happend after I put SD RAM into my computer... I want to know how to fix this without having to send it back to emachines.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest you start working on one problem at a time. Since it happend after tinkering with the memory, what makes you think the video card was bad? The fact that a second video card didn't work either seems to indicate that's probably not the real problem. How about restoring it to the original condition and trying to get it working, then do one upgrade at a time.


----------

